# Vertigo watches



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Just surfing the net looking at watches as you do when you have plenty of time to waste hahah.

Has anybody looked at Vertigo watches, looks like the diver 2 is at pre order stage and shipping in October. Like the looks of it and the specs don't seem too bad based on pre order price anyway...

Does anyone have a diver 1? If so thoughts please

http://www.vertigowatches.com/home/en/shop


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

"we believe in democracy beauty"

From their About Us section. Think I'll adopt that as my forum signature


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Think this had slipped too far down the page for some to see... or just noone has or heard of Vertigo?


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Never heard of them.. Nice watches though.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

That's not too shabby, certainly compared to some of the kickstarters we've seen recently.

What would put me off is the gap between the crown and the crown guards. Just doesn't work for me. Also not in love with the logo, but that's just me!


----------



## vertigowatches (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am Andrea Crognale, founder of Vertigo Watches. I'm available for any questions. Best regards.

Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk



apm101 said:


> That's not too shabby, certainly compared to some of the kickstarters we've seen recently.
> What would put me off is the gap between the crown and the crown guards. Just doesn't work for me. Also not in love with the logo, but that's just me!


In the model that the crown will be delivered will be bigger.

Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Well how about that - Vertigo Watches has just joined the Watch Forum, and clearly is taking note of comments made. One up for them, though what I say here below still stands, in my opinion.

For someone who tries to keep up with the new watch market, life is becoming impossible because there are new watch brands popping up all over the place at alarming rate, and without any heritage for customers to buy into with a degree of confidence, it is becoming difficult to really judge the quality and reliability of products from the new producers. To a large extent, new brands are, in part, only judgable by the specifications of their watches. The older importance of geographical origins for watches is perhaps less important these days, although there is still a cache in the notion that watches are Swiss made or made in Germany are at the top of the tree, the bottom of which are Chinese-made watches. I do bemoan the loss of genuine continuity of watch companies that stand the test of time and establish a baseline standard whereby the potential customer if free to choose among the models made by that firm, knowing that they will all fall within the expected quality and reliability that the firm's ethos and history project.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

To the first time/casual buyer....take your pick from the kaleidoscope of offerings.

To the purist, collector, enthusiast, only 'time' will tell!!!

Alan


----------



## vertigowatches (Sep 17, 2016)

Sorry for my English. I joined because I observed from Google Analytics traffic come from this forum. If someone wants information about my watches are available. I founded the company in late 2013, and in 2014 he released the first model, the Vertigo Diver One. I am also a passionate and are the most important Italian forum user forum, OrologiePassioni. Italian forum on the topic "Vertigo Diver Two raccolta informazioni " has reached nearly 32,000 readings. The Vertigo Diver Two is already in production for almost two months and will be delivered starting from October 21, regardless of the success of the Kickstarter campaign. There is a Facebook page and an Instagram for those who want to follow me. Good day.

Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks and agree always watching.

Nice to see they have joined at least just to reply to this thread.

And just to clarify I have no connection to Vertigo either.

I only posted on the off chance that someone here might have had a diver 1 and was looking for their opinion as the diver 2 although through kickstarter did catch my eye


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Good specs as far as I can see. Good luck.


----------



## vertigowatches (Sep 17, 2016)

RWP said:


> Good specs as far as I can see. Good luck.


Thank you!

Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## vertigowatches (Sep 17, 2016)

The last 5 days of the Kickstarter campaign!
















Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## vertigowatches (Sep 17, 2016)

Last day on Kickstarter!









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

I do like the Diver Two, and tbh i quite like the logo too slightly masonic i thought. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

vertigowatches said:


> Last day on Kickstarter!
> 
> Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


 I really really like that, just had a read and looks like a decent spec for the price. Shame I'm off buying watches for a while 

Good luck :thumbsup:

I know, send one to me for a review...... :teethsmile:


----------



## Malky007 (Mar 1, 2017)

Very nice, spent a bit much of late unfortunately


----------

